# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Woudstra-Russchen (Gorredijk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Woudstra-Russchen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsen Gorredijk de Kompe, Praktijk Woudstra, Gorredijk

Adres: Burgemeester Selhorststraat 12, Gorredijk

Website: www.huisartsengorredijk.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Woudstra-Russchen*

----------

